# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  μη λειτουργικά πραγματα

## Gaou

παιδιά τα παρακάτω θα περιμενουν μερικές μέρες μπας και φανουν σε κανεναν χρήσιμα.

  

 



το touch pro 2 το κινέζικο αν θυμαμαι δουλευε αλλα το ειχα παρατήσει λόγο μπαταρίας.

στις οθόνες μπορειτε να δειτε απο ποια μοντέλα ειναι απο τους αριθμούς τους. το σπάσιμο ειναι στο digitizer

η οθόνη δεν αναβει ..!

----------


## Gaou

τα κινητα φυγαν η οθόνη εμεινε.

----------


## Redfield

Καλησπέρα, η οθόνη υπάρχει ακόμα ?
έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ?
θα με ενδιέφερε για πειράματα

----------


## Gaou

> Καλησπέρα, η οθόνη υπάρχει ακόμα ?
> έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ?
> θα με ενδιέφερε για πειράματα



Ναι υπάρχει. Δεν ξέρω τι έχει άλλα δεν δουλεύει.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk

----------


## Gaou

Πιστευω ότι ειναι λειτουργικά χωρίς να βάζω και το χέρι μου στην φωτια. προερχονται όλα απο αναβαθμισεις μου.

----------


## Gaou



----------


## Gaou

λοιπον estar beauty . βαλανε κωδικό τον ξεχάσανε προσπαθουσα να κανω ρεσετ αλλα δεν δουλευαν τα κουμπια . οποτε κατάλαβα ότι ηταν χαλασμένα. τα κουμπιά ειναι μια καλωδιοταινια με 3 επαφές. αν το βρειτε θα σας βγάλω το καπέλο....! εγω δεν ασχολειθηκα. το καπάκι υπάρχει, τα κουμπια-καλωδιοταινια εχουν περάσει σε άλλο σύμπαν.

 

NAVIS NS-2360 το πήρα απο γνωστό πριν το πετάξει στα σκουπίδια . λειπει ο αντάπτορας του επισης. 

  

σε μια βδομάδα πάνε και αυτα στο συμπαν το αλλο.

----------


## thanasis 1

Παυλο ενδιαφερομαι για το estar beauty.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Gaou

το ταμπλετ του θανάση....! φυσικά να το κανονησουμε το συντομοτερο....>!

----------


## michalism

Καλησπέρα!
το NAVIS NS-2360 υπάρχει;

----------

Gaou (23-02-19)

----------


## Gaou

> Καλησπέρα!
> το NAVIS NS-2360 υπάρχει;



δικό σου αμα το θέλεις ....!

----------


## Gaou

το κρουστικό δεν ειχε κρουση. ετσι οπως μου το πασαρανε περσι το δίνω..... ο κομπρεσερας δεν ξέρω καν πώς εχει βρεθει εδώ οποτε δεν εχω αποψη. το ντρον επισης δεν δουλευει .

σε 2-3 μερες μάλλον σκραπ θα καταλήξουν αλλα ειπα να δοκιμάσω.

----------


## thanasis 1

Παυλο θα με ενδιεφερε το drone.

----------


## Gaou

δικό σου και αυτο . μαζί με το άλλο . τα υπολοιπα φευγουνε σκουπίδια.

----------


## Gaou

HTC Desire HD.

το κινητο ειχε παροπλιστει πολλά χρονια καθότι δεν δουλευε το μικρόφωνο ( κάποια επαφή μάλλον ) . Επίσης για κάποιο λογο βγάνει η καλωδιοταινια του touch και τέλος λοιπουν τα πλαινα κουμπακια....! κατα τα άλλα φυσάει :Tongue2: 
ατομα που ειδαν φώς και μπήκαν να το κλεισουν και να ξαναβγούν...! αν υπάρχει πολυκοσμία και πάλι κλήρωση....!

----------

